# Raspberry Pi and running (pkg) Issues



## AlbyVA (May 23, 2014)

I recently set[]up a Raspberry Pi running 10.0-STABLE and I'm trying to install packages, but it seems something isn't working as planned. Every time I run `pkg` I get this issue about pkg mgmt not being installed. hen I say yes to install it, I get a file not found at pkg.FreeBSD.org. Anybody have any suggestions?


```
root@mothra:~ #
root@mothra:~ # pkg info
The package management tool is not yet installed on your system.
Do you want to fetch and install it now? [y/N]: y
Bootstrapping pkg from pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/freebsd:10:armv6:32:el:eabi:softfp/latest, please wait...
pkg: Error fetching http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/freebsd:10:armv6:32:el:eabi:softfp/latest/Latest/pkg.txz: Not Found
A pre-built version of pkg could not be found for your system.
Consider changing PACKAGESITE or installing it from ports: 'ports-mgmt/pkg'.
root@mothra:~ #
```


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2014)

ARM is currently a Tier 2 platform.


----------



## AlbyVA (May 23, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> ARM is currently a Tier 2 platform.




 Thanks @SirDice. I'll do some digging on who might have package support for ARM platforms.


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2014)

As far as I know there are no official package repositories for ARM. At least not yet. If you want to build anything you will have to use ports. Unfortunately building something on the PI can take a very long time. Last time I tried to build something it failed mi_s_erably so expect ports not to work. 

I'm still looking for something like ports-mgmt/poudriere that can build Raspberry Pi/ARM packages on an AMD64 machine.


----------



## AlbyVA (May 23, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> As far as I know there are no official package repositories for ARM. At least not yet. If you want to build anything you will have to use ports. Unfortunately building something on the PI can take a very long time. Last time I tried to build something it failed mi_s_erably so expect ports not to work.
> 
> I'm still looking for something like ports-mgmt/poudriere that can build Raspberry Pi/ARM packages on an AMD64 machine.


Would you happen to know why /usr/ports might be missing on the latest Raspberry Pi image (FreeBSD-10.0-STABLE-arm-armv6-RPI-B-20140506-r265408.img.bz2)? I'd love to give it a shot if I could.

```
root@mothra:/usr # ls -l
total 76
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel   8192 May  6 17:47 bin
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel    512 May  6 17:46 games
drwxr-xr-x   3 root  wheel    512 May  6 17:50 home
drwxr-xr-x  52 root  wheel   6144 May  6 17:47 include
drwxr-xr-x   8 root  wheel  12800 May  6 17:47 lib
drwxr-xr-x   5 root  wheel    512 May  6 17:46 lib32
drwxr-xr-x   6 root  wheel    512 May  6 17:46 libdata
drwxr-xr-x   7 root  wheel   1536 May  6 17:47 libexec
drwxr-xr-x   3 root  wheel    512 May 22 23:10 local
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel    512 May  6 17:46 obj
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel   4608 May  6 17:47 sbin
drwxr-xr-x  31 root  wheel    512 May  6 17:46 share
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel    512 May  6 17:46 src
```


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2014)

Just use portsnap(8) to fetch a fresh one. That should work as it's architecture independent.


----------



## AlbyVA (May 23, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Just use portsnap(8) to fetch a fresh one. That should work as it's architecture independent.


Thanks.. I'm back in the game. Just have to wait a few minutes and seconds.   

```
root@mothra:~ # portsnap fetch
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 7 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from your-org.portsnap.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching snapshot tag from your-org.portsnap.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Fetching snapshot generated at Fri May 23 00:08:55 UTC 2014:
cf4f281c6027c48972fe8ee10668125abcc9ca667b67ef 15% of   68 MB  329 kBps 02m58s
```


----------



## acheron (May 23, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> I'm still looking for something like ports-mgmt/poudriere that can build Raspberry Pi/ARM packages on an AMD64 machine.


You can already do this to some extent by using qemu-user mode, see https://wiki.freebsd.org/QemuUserModeHowTo and https://fossil.etoilebsd.net/poudriere/tktview?name=eb7afa654c


----------

